# Lanolin Soap



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Does anyone make lanolin soap? I know many make lanolin lotions but im dying to try some lanolin soap. tyia


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I did find some here:http://littlefornow.com/catalog.php?item=3.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have used recipes with lanolin. You can go to SoapCalc and make your own recipe using a bit of lanolin.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

linn said:


> I have used recipes with lanolin. You can go to SoapCalc and make your own recipe using a bit of lanolin.


Thanks! Once I figure out how to make soap I'll try this. How did your bars come out?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

As long as I follow the ingredient amounts on SoapCalc, I have no problem. Make sure to look at soap qualities like hardness, conditioning, bubbly etc. I try for a hardness factor of at least 35 and conditioning of at least 44. Just plug in the oils and the amounts and play around with the calculator until you get qualities you like.
I would suggest starting with a tried and true recipe if you are just starting out. There are several sites with good recipes. Run the amounts through SoapCalc though to be sure your recipe is not lye heavy.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

linn said:


> As long as I follow the ingredient amounts on SoapCalc, I have no problem. Make sure to look at soap qualities like hardness, conditioning, bubbly etc. I try for a hardness factor of at least 35 and conditioning of at least 44. Just plug in the oils and the amounts and play around with the calculator until you get qualities you like.
> I would suggest starting with a tried and true recipe if you are just starting out. There are several sites with good recipes. Run the amounts through SoapCalc though to be sure your recipe is not lye heavy.


Thanks! The first bar I make will be a easier one for sure.


----------

